# I miss my Nintendo 64



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously. I ended up selling many of my N64 games to buy a PS2, and then more to buy Socom 3. The PS2 has plenty of awesome games, so I don't really regret my purchase. I do regret, however, giving up most of my favourite games from childhood in order to buy it. I could have easily waited and got it later. And Socom 3 was a mess of a game that clearly was not tested properly before release, so that was a total waste on my part. Going through puberty makes you do some strange things.

I guess now I'm going to buy all of my stuff back so I can relive my childhood once again. Virtual Console in an option, but games like Banjo Kazooie, Goldeneye and Donkey Kong 64 will never be released on it for obvious reasons, so I have to buy them online. Ironic that I just bought a PS3 and I have no desire to buy any new games for it. I'll get them eventually, just now I'm really in a nostalgia mood and want to play through the classic games that I've missed for so many years.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Donkey Kong 64 is kick-***. Love that game.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

I still have my N64. Still one of my favorite systems. 
I'm never selling any of my games or systems again. I did that twice and ended up buying them back. I'm sure I do have games that I wouldn't miss, but I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I'll never forget the Donkey Kong rap for as long as I live. The boxing match at the end of the game is epic. I replayed that sequence a bizillion times.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

There are plenty of games that I have that I almost sold as a kid, thinking that I was done with them forever and that I would never play them again. How wrong I was. Even if the game seems mediocre, I still keep it around because chances are I'll play it again later in life and I'll enjoy it much more. That's what happened with some of my gamecube games. Thankfully I never sold a single one.


----------



## Blueblur (Dec 8, 2010)

The N64 was the first system I remember getting as a child, when I was 4 or so. Apparently, I learned to read so I could use a guide to get all 120 stars in Super Mario 64, ha. 

My favorite N64 game is definitely Paper Mario, but I loved Donkey Kong 64, Wave Race 64, Yoshi's Story, Majora's Mask and such, too.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

I sold Paper Mario to my cousin when I was younger and ended up rebuying it for $30. I was going to buy it on the Wii, but I sold that to my dad. Then I bought another Wii when Skyward Sword came out anyway. I'm actually thinking about rebuying Medal of Honor: Frontline and Road Rash for the N64 since my dad gave those to my uncle. I guess they _were_ his so he could do whatever he wanted with them, but I was still pretty pissed.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I still have my N64 I LOVE perfect dark.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I still have mine too, but it's filthy. I can't believe I let so much dust get inside of it. I'm going to give it a good cleaning. I already cleaned the outside and it looks better, but I have to get the insides now, which will probably be difficult. Hopefully it still works, but most Nintendo products are durable, so hopefully it will.

My favourite games are definitely Paper Mario, Banjo Kazooie/Tooie, Star Fox 64, Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, Mario Party 1 2 and 3, Mario Kart, Kirby, Diddy Kong Racing, honestly the list just goes on and on.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Let's not forget the best puzzle game of all-time: Pokemon Puzzle League. I always chose Sabrina in two-player.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

My favorite game was probably Quest 64 lol.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Tibble said:


> My favorite game was probably Quest 64 lol.


I had that as a kid actually. I ended up renting it because of the commercial, than I got it for Christmas. And I played through it and beat it. Played through a second time and almost beat it again. I actually liked it. I don't know if I still have it. Tried to sell that one too and either nobody bought it, or someone bought it for a very small amount.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I still have my N64 I LOVE perfect dark.


Me too! I love using that rocket launcher as my weapon of choice on that game. :b


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I had that as a kid actually. I ended up renting it because of the commercial, than I got it for Christmas. And I played through it and beat it. Played through a second time and almost beat it again. I actually liked it. I don't know if I still have it. Tried to sell that one too and either nobody bought it, or someone bought it for a very small amount.


It was very fun, and pretty challenging. Too bad their wasn't a sequel q_q


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I've never sold or traded in any games, besides MW3. I still have my NES, N64, dreamcast, ps1, ps2, and so on, it's nice to go back and play them sometimes. I still play my 360 90% of the time regardless.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Nintendo 64 was my last gaming console.

I've tried Wii, PlayStation and XBox (my nieces have them) and just can't get into that newer stuff.

I don't even remember what happened to my N64 (or SNES, or NES for that matter). They've been gone for ages. 

Whenever I get the 'Nintendo urge', I just look up playthroughs on YouTube. I've played a few on PC, too.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I've never sold away any of my old games or consoles, however recently when I got on a nostalgia kick I was upset to learn that my copy of Super Mario 64 couldn't make it through the first star any more before freezing up.

So I went and re-bought it on my Wii. Best $10 ever spent.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Virtual Console makes life a lot easier when it comes to Nintendo games, which is what I grew up with. I only wish I owned DK64. Emulation just isn't the same... Everything else is on VC or still runs perfectly fine on my N64.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Virtual Console in an option, but games like Banjo Kazooie.


Got an Xbox 360? They ported Kazooie and Tooie and they're both ported pretty flawlessly. I put so many hours into both of them again after I learned about that. Best $20 or so I've spent in a while and that was about a year ago. All of Rare's games have a special place in my heart.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Goldeneye.


There was a remake, but I can see how that wouldn't be an option/the same. Big heads and slapping on while hiding in the bathroom stalls on the facility map made for some amazing times with childhood friends...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I remember when my brother sold our super nintendo, so we could get a playstation. I had just gotten donkey kong country 3 about a month before he sold it


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I have 2 nintendo 64s, my old neighbour gave us his grandsons one when we were younger, but we already had one  
Pokemon Stadium/Snap were my favourites.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

> Got an Xbox 360? They ported Kazooie and Tooie and they're both ported pretty flawlessly.


I remember hearing about that. I saw them and they look very good. But I don't have an Xbox 360. Since I just bought a Playstation 3 on sale last December, I'm not really in the market to get a whole other console this year at the moment. Besides, I'm a stickler for having the originals on the original system.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I still has my Nintendo <3

I use emulators nowadays.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I have 2 nintendo 64s, my old neighbour gave us his grandsons one when we were younger, but we already had one
> Pokemon Stadium/Snap were my favourites.


Can I have one lol?! I havent played Pokemon Stadium in forever.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

iChoseThisName said:


> Can I have one lol?! I havent played Pokemon Stadium in forever.


 I don't think ill be able to post to Derpland but you can always try an emulator


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

how has super smash bros not get a mention in here yet? Best n64 game EVER


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I forgot about Super Smash Bros. I guess I've kind of grown out of fighting games.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

somemvp said:


> how has super smash bros not get a mention in here yet? Best n64 game EVER


Smash Bros. is probably the only fighting game I've ever liked. Probably why I didn't mention it. It was pretty fun, but it was probably one of my least played owned games of the generation.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Pokemon Stadium/Snap were my favourites.


I actually went and bought Pokemon Snap a few years ago and played through it again. It is seriously one of my favorite games of all time. I wish they would remake it for the Wii U or something.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

My mom has our N64, so I can still play it when I visit her. She isn't the best at playing it though anymore lol I tried playing mario party with her and she couldn't do anything.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I still have mine. 

I fired up Starfox the other day when my Nephew came over. We had a blast on that. He doesn't even wanna touch the ps3 when he comes over.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

emulators bro


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

A sadly forgotten N64 game that I was quite fond of was Robotron 64. It had this off-kilter, '_it's 2 AM and I should be in bed but I'm playing video games and riding a Sunkist-induced caffeine buzz_' quality to it.

It had good music, too.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

njodis said:


> emulators bro


N64 games are pretty easy to emulate, but I'd imagine some needing a half-decent CPU to run at a perfect pace.

It's just not the same, either. Between all the graphical glitches and audio glitches, it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Never been a big fan of the 64. It holds a few gems, but the library pales far in comparison to the PS1.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

It goes without saying that Donkey Kong 64 was my favourite N64 game. The Donkey Kong Country games for Super Nintendo were awesome as well. I didn't have a lot of games but I played a small number of games a lot. Mario Kart, Mario Kart 64, other Mario games, etc. I still have my N64 but I can't find my Super Nintendo.


----------



## stradd (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to have a bunch of old 64 games but I have no idea what my brother did with them. Honestly I'd rather just play them on an emulator now anyways. I know it's not as authentic as playing in on the original system (although let's be honest that original controller design was horrible) but to me being able to quick-save and play them in HD beats that out.


----------



## Socialnoob (May 21, 2011)

I still have mine, but I am in need of re-purchasing the games I was actually good at on that system. Diddy Kong Racing and Hexen ftw, don't care what anyone says I love those games. <3


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Thankfully I still have a working n64 with all my games...

Feels good dood!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Socialnoob said:


> Diddy Kong Racing and Hexen ftw, don't care what anyone says I love those games. <3


Diddy Kong Racing is pretty well-respected, I think. Hexen, on the other hand...wow, that game was just brutally tough on the N64. Maybe I was just being the wrong character or something.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish I would have kept my N64 for 2 reasons - Mario 64 and Ocarina of Time. Neither of which will be the same without the N64 controller on a virtual console or emulator.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

erasercrumbs said:


> Hexen, on the other hand...wow, that game was just brutally tough on the N64. Maybe I was just being the wrong character or something.


Beat Hexen on the highest skill level for each class (including the secret levels). Aside from a few small things, it's a perfect port from the PC version.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I still have mine, but I neglected it and let a lot of dust and crap get inside of it. Not sure how to clean it out since I don't know how to take it apart. Hopefully it still works.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Still got my N64 and it works and I have goldeneye and DonkeyKong and everything SUCKERSSSSSSSS


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

My initial goal was to forget about the virtual console and rebuy everything so I can play them on the original console. I prefer owning physical copies of my games and playing them on the original console, but I think for now I'm just going to embrace virtual console and download some of my old games from there. My reasoning is that they are somewhat cheaper compared to what I can find on ebay, and also because I prefer the feel of the gamecube controller to the N64 controller. I've had at least two controllers where the joysticks got loose. Also, to this day I have a callus on my thumb from the joystick. I've never had that problem with the gamecube analog stick.


----------



## Sew Happy (Feb 18, 2012)

I did the same thing. Sold my N64 for a Gamecube  Last March I was on eBay and won an N64 console for me and my mom (she loved Pokemon Snap!) I also bought Super Mario 64, and never looked back! It made me realize how awesome they were!


----------



## Sew Happy (Feb 18, 2012)

Sew Happy said:


> I did the same thing. Sold my N64 for a Gamecube  Last March I was on eBay and won an N64 console for me and my mom (she loved Pokemon Snap!) I also bought Super Mario 64, and never looked back! It made me realize how awesome they *were*!


Correction: *are *


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow I am old! When I was a kid the Atari 2600 was in vogue. I still love gaming though! Absolutely love the PS3. I still have my N64 with a DK64 cartridge in it .

Anyhow from my perspective the N64 was decent but not a great system. They had a severe lack of third party support. To be honest in that gen I felt the PS1 was a far better system in terms of game selection. To me the Super Nintendo was the peak of Nintendo gaming. Back when they had a huge diversity of games (great third party support + all the great Nintendo frachises). They also still had Final Fantasy at the time.

The reluctance to switch to CD format really hurt the N64 as a lot of developers didn't want to produce cartridges anymore because they were much more expensive to produce than CDs.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

smt074 said:


> Wow I am old! When I was a kid the Atari 2600 was in vogue.


haha! Same here. Yars' Revenge and Enduro ftw!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Logan X said:


> haha! Same here. Yars' Revenge and Enduro ftw!


_Everyone_ knows that the only right way to play Galaxian is to play it on the 2600.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I just got my new controller and copy of Banjo Kazooie in the mail. Now I just have to wait for my av cable and I will be in business once again. Hopefully I can get my N64 cleaned out and it still works. If not, I'll have to buy a new one.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I had an N64 but don't really miss it. I miss the GameCube though.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh oh oh. I almost forgot, one of the very best reasons to own an N64.










Just as fun as the original Ogre Battle, but with a more accommodating degree of difficulty that never quite reaches the soul-crushing, mind-numbing, skin-peeling depths of its predecessor.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

i still play my n64 occasionally  mostly for majora's mask and dk64


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Conkers bad fur day, FTW.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I still have my N64, sometimes we break it out to play Mariokart, we have a thing about Wario Stadium, it's the best course for multi-player races IMO, so epic fun is always had.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

N64 FTW!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Brad5 said:


> N64 FTW!


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Still have mine, along with tons of great memories. <3 

Donkey Kong 64, Mario Kart, Super Mario 64, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Pokemon Stadium, Paper Mario, and Excite Bike - there was nothing better than racing against my dad on Excite Bike. Oh, and Star Wars Pod Racing (can't remember the official title off the top of my head?). 

Regrettably, I only ever rented Pokemon Snap. I liked that more than Pokemon Stadium, actually.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I stupidly sold mine a few years ago for $50.

I really only kept my SNES, but I've never had the urge to break it out and start playing.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I still have the Nintendo 64, but it doesn't seem to work on newer televisions. I could only find GoldenEye 007 anyway, but still. On the bright side, my brother leaves his Virtual Console over here, which has some of the classic N64 games.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Mario Kart 64 and Mortal Kombat 4. n_n


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Golden eye on n64 \m/


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank god for emulation. Not only do I get to play Ocarina of Time again, but I get to play it Upscaled to 1080p with 16xAA. I'm going back through the Gamecube era at the moment, if your PC is powerful enough, then Twilight Princess looks really nice in full HD with AA and maybe a bloom filter applied.

I know it's not the real thing, I'm actually playing with a PS3 controller too so it's far removed, but with the improved graphics it can be better. I'm certainly appreciating the experience of playing them more this time round for that reason.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I still have mine. Can't even begin to guess the amount of hours I logged playing Golden Eye, Diddy Kong Racing, and WWF No Mercy.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

On the one hand, N64 was kind of a let down for me. Mario 64 had amazing tech for the time but it wasn't fun in the way I wanted a Mario game to be. And the cartridge format held Nintendo backed and turned off third party developers. I was really looking forward to it and I got it at launch but in the end my PS1 got a lot more use that generation.

On the other hand, Ocarina of Time is one of the best games ever made, and was probably _the_ best game ever made when it came out. It's pretty hard to feel bad about buying the system that gave me access to it. There were other good games too - Perfect Dark was a favorite of mine, as was F-Zero X. But if there had only been OoT, it would've been worth it.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I sometimes watch Mario 64 speed runs and it makes me miss playing the game.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I still have my first Nintendo 64...too bad it's broken. I've been thinking about getting another one. I miss playing Mario 64, Pokemon Stadium 1&2, Super Smash Bros., Harvest Moon 64, and Snowboard Kids. :lol

Even though my current N64 is broken, I *refuse* to throw it out. I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I miss SuperNintendo, I don't like how the controllers look like, it's like they overdue it, it doesn't even feel comfortable, I just want something simple that works, the SuperNintendo controller did it for me


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Toppington said:


> N64 games are pretty easy to emulate, but I'd imagine some needing a half-decent CPU to run at a perfect pace.
> 
> It's just not the same, either. Between all the graphical glitches and audio glitches, it just doesn't feel right.


My laptop is pretty shoddy spec wise but it runs project 64 and epsxe pretty decently. 60 Fps unless I add texture filter or AA.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

Still got mine. Cartridge systems last forever it seems, especially in comparison to early cd based systems. My original ps1 died over a decade ago.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

drganon said:


> Still got mine. Cartridge systems last forever it seems, especially in comparison to early cd based systems. My original ps1 died over a decade ago.


 That's true, I've still got some SegaCD disks from years back that haven't lasted, that system was really sensitive to scratches too.

Mind you, the NES is probably the exception, where you had to front load the cartridge and then click it down. After a while it used to get wobbly and loose and then stop working, SNES and N64 cartridges were built like bricks though.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I like Battle Tanx Global Assault, Goldeneye, Quake, Cruisin World very good games.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Grew up on the N64 got mine around launch in 1996 it came with Turok which wasnt what i wanted but i played it anyway.

Many fond memories playing Banjo & Kazooie for the entirety of one 6 week summer holiday, me, my sister and 2 family friends kids playing mario kart, goldeneye, vigilante 8 for hours, big wtf game Space Station Silicon Valley, playing Perfect Dark with a free guide NOM magazine sent me because i posted them saying i couldn't find it in the shops (what magazine would do that now?).

They don't make them like that anymore for sure, still have it in a box in the cupboard though havent played it in over a decade i resist selling it because it gives me a connection to a happier carefree time in my life.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^I never played Space Station Silicon Valley, but I think I remember that Nintendorks loved that game. During the N64's life I mainly stuck to Nintendo and Rare games; the only third party game I own is Turok 2 and I've been thinking of selling it.

I posted this in the VGM thread the other day:


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

It's called project 64.. Google it, it's amazingly simple. And you can get it going with any PC or ps3 controller. I think they even have PC adapters for N64 controllers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I still have mine sitting in a box in the garage with most of it's games and all it's controllers, think I lost the original pack and most of the memory cards for it though that or my ***** of a mother stole them along with the NES.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

Its all about Ocarina of Time on N64!! man that game was awesome! Does anyone remember how amazin' the Water Temple was lol


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Super Mario 64, Mario Kart 64, and Rugrats in Paris will always be in my:heart


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> I had a rare blue Pokemon Nintendo 64. I used it every single day for like 8-9 years.
> 
> Then one day I woke up and my parents said that they threw it away.
> 
> ...


But wasn't "Hey you Pikachu!" A flop, just like Pokemon channel?


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> I have no idea actually. But shouldn't that raise the rarity?


By the logic of video game collectors, yes, yes it should. I never understood why parents just throw things away. Why not take it away or hide it. Throwing it away is just...

I miss my PSx... </3


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

as you grow up, unless you make gaming a hobby, you are more than likely stop playing game consoles which is what most parents would think. i would love to keep all the gaming consoles for the younger generation of my family because how simple they are. alot of us grew up playing on the nintendo consoles from nes to snes to n64. the n64 and iots generation maybe the last of the golden age of consoles (don't forget that sega had only genesis before sony took its spot with ps). I am helping my dad cleaning the house out as they are moving and was looking for the 2 consoles that my brother and I had to play, the nes and genesis. i know I am missing a ton of nes games, I have no idea where they went off to . i hope both of them work still! i am just glad that I was there to stop my dad from throwing it away, in which I think he did to the atari, another classic I think. that nerve of him!
if you haven't read this, http://kotaku.com/best-buy-is-making-this-man-destroy-a-vintage-nes-delux-461289359. even stores need to learn a thing or two, not just parents.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think a lot of older games only continue to be relevant in the newer generations based on nostalgia and now how well they aged. For example, I played through Goldeneye a week ago. Still a great game and still more effort put into it than a lot of FPS games coming out these days, but there are things that later FPS games have improved upon. The AI in this game is awful. You know it's bad AI when you're standing right next to a guy and he doesn't notice you. 

Mario 64 is another one of those games. The controls feel awkward and the missions are mostly bland. The levels are pretty ugly and small. It was nice to experience the game after a long time of not playing it, but I don't see myself ever wanting to play it again. Sunshine and Galaxy are games I can see myself playing again, but not 64.

But there are a lot of super nintendo games that I feel have aged better, such as Yoshi's Island. That game was and is still phenomenal. It's just how it is. Some games age well, but others don't. I only say that after having played some of the N64 games I loved in childhood, but looking at the new generation, I can see how things are going to improve. Though I also see how they can get worse.


----------



## stardust1000 (Jun 21, 2013)

Google n64 emulator , torrent baby :yes

Lets get it on , Lets get it on :boogie


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

the real thing and emulation are 2 different experiences, at least for me.


----------

